# Problems with a Boomer 50



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

So,we have a boomer 50,at work,that is giving problems.
It won't lift anything heavier than a bucket of dirt.
Won't even lift it's front wheels off the ground!
Also, the left front drive went out,in February,and after 4 months,it started clicking,in 4wd,and now has a rythmic "clunk",even when it's in 2wd.
Any ideas,on it?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like the hydraulics are sucking air or there is air in the system, I bet Pump guy would have a better idea if it could be the pump itself. I have no idea on the 4 wheel drive but it sounds like money.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I was looking at one when they first came out, but it wasn't big enough to do what I wanted. Now, from what I've been reading, their having a few problems with some of the Boomers in the hydraulics, also poor fitting front loader buckets and loose pins. One site reported 40 different problems accumulated from various owners, not a good sign. PJ


----------



## paul farrow (May 21, 2019)

PJ161 said:


> I was looking at one when they first came out, but it wasn't big enough to do what I wanted. Now, from what I've been reading, their having a few problems with some of the Boomers in the hydraulics, also poor fitting front loader buckets and loose pins. One site reported 40 different problems accumulated from various owners, not a good sign. PJ


I have a 2017 boomer 24 exhaust cracks- welded it up after the second cracked- hydraulic leaks (took the flat washer out of all connections(seems to work) now I have starting problems.. (not happy I should of bought a Kubota)


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Fiat, ouch! If the hydraulics are low on pressure it is most often from a blown three point piston seal. 
The front axles strip the gears on the end of the drive from the differential, on the vertical pinion shaft, and on the short shaft to the wheel. But, only if you use them in four wheel drive with a load on the bucket, or attempt to pull a heavy load in four wheel drive on firm ground.


----------

